# Lyonesse RPG is very, very, very nearly here...



## Lawrence Whitaker (Apr 28, 2020)

Lyonesse almost, almost here.

More proofs arrived today, and here are some pictures of both the hardcover POD version, and the softcover.





The quality of both is very good. The ink on the softcover interior seems a little heavier, and on mine, the top edge of the page border has been ever so slightly trimmed on the softcover - but that could be a local print house issue. There's no difference in the source files used.




I'm pleasantly surprised at how well built the softcover feels. The glue is very firm, the pages flip nicely with no fear that anything will detach, and it feels quite luxurious. We've used the premium quality paper in both versions, and it certainly lends to the book's overall production quality.





The hardcover will sell at US$79.99, and softcover at US$74.99. The PDF will be free, and you'll also receive a PDF of the three colour maps from the book, at a larger scale than in the main PDF. All the PDFs are internally hyperlinked (save for the Index), and bookmarked.

And we'll be making everything available for sale on Friday, 1st May. Watch this space for the announcements.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 28, 2020)

I’ve moved this to the promotional forum for you!


----------



## imagineGod (Apr 29, 2020)

:Looks awesome, but is it trying to out-Ptolus Monte Cook's Ptolus for dead tree weight?


----------

